# Imperial Guard Army for sale



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hi peeps, im thinking of selling my guard army (due to lack of space, and wanting to rebuild my GK army), so posting here to see if theres any intrest.
Heres a rough list of whats in the army:


2 Cadian vet squads (3x melta gun, 3x plasma gun)
a few psykers
10 rattlings
and a few other bits and bobs

Looking for either cash offers or will trade for Grey knights (but not inquistion)

if anyones intrested, or wants more info, give me a shout, i would rather they go as one lot, but may be willing to split

due to the amount of models and the weight, it will be UK ONLY


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Will you split and sell parts individually?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

IF you will split any of those models Look Tanith?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@jez, as i said in the OP, i will split for the right offer, so if someone wants just the tanks, i will sell them as lot/batch whatever.
@witch king, none of the armour have the tanith look, but i do have a couple of tanith troops (plasma gun, 3 las guns and the doc/medic model)

Just a quick note, if the same person goes for the 4 LRBT's and the valk, i will include a KR case with custom cut foam try to transport the models in

pics of the tanks
































Hydra's
















And the valk


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ohh what you want for those tanith models? im starting a pure tanith force....


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

make me an offer via pm, and seeing as theres only a few of em, i be fine with shipping them abroad, as it shouldnt cost that much......lol
and i just double checked, its 2 las guns, a plasma gun and the doc figure


----------



## melinore (Jan 11, 2011)

I live in the US and was wondering where you'd draw the line in shipping to this country. I'm rather interested in the Ratlings, Chimeras, Sentinels, Marbo, and 2 of the melta vet squads. I was wondering if that would be achievable and what you would like in terms of cash for them.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

@melinore, i may be tempted by shipping to the usa, but all the jungle fighters, includeing the melta vets are pending (but could change), so only have the 2 cadian vet squads currently avilble, and 4 of the chimeras are now sold.
make me a tempting offer for the 2 remaining chimeras, rattlings and the sentinals (4 jungle fighter ones, and 1 armoured, and they will need repairing, i.e legs/feet repinning), and we can go from there


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

ok peeps, another bump, as i need this lot to go in order to fund my GK army, of which i have about a month to collect and build it (hopefully) in time for a tourny in may.
so get those offers of cash (or trade for GK) in ASAP


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

list edited and sold items now removed, still loads left and needs to to ASAP


----------



## melinore (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you already sell the last 2 chimeras? Otherwise I was going to ask you how they were outfitted. As to to the sentinels do they require a lot of repair or is minor stuff? I'm mostly interested in just the scout variant so I do not think I'd get the Armored one. Also how are they outfitted and by chance do you have the bitz to change their loadout?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the last 2 chimeras went yesterday im afraid, as for the sentinals, they either need there legs re-pinning, or being re-pined to there feet and the base, load out is standard jungle figle of heavy flamer and tree clearing blade, no extra bits, as these are the origional sentinal kit


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Bump time again. this lot needs to go asap, list edited for latest sales


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Thread updated, sold items removed


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

how much for the two vet squads?


----------

